
What does a startup COO actually do? - ryougazilla
https://medium.com/@johnjkramer/what-does-a-startup-coo-actually-do-b3180a8d4af4
======
kingbirdy
I find it interesting that in their group of Chief Operations Officers, only
79% of them actually manage operations.

